# Remise ancien client pour jeux applstore



## xds74 (30 Janvier 2011)

Salut, 
es ce que c'est possible de faire bénéficier de réduction aux personnes qui ont téléchargé notre application sur l'apple store  pour la sortie  d'un deuxième volet d'une application.
via un système de code unique pour chaque ancien client.


----------



## iMacounet (30 Janvier 2011)

tpg42 a dit:


> Salut,
> es ce que c'est possible de faire bénéficier de réduction aux personnes qui ont téléchargé notre application sur l'apple store  pour la sortie  d'un deuxième volet d'une application.
> via un système de code unique pour chaque ancien client.


*La Terrasse* Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !


----------



## gKatarn (30 Janvier 2011)

Euh, tu m'expliques ton post stp iMacounet ?

Quant à la question initiale, je ne suis pas certain que le forum "*Jeux*" soit le plus approprié : on déplace dans *App Store*


----------

